# Hecht/Zander am See Bunn in Schweden



## ANGLER1967 (1. Dezember 2013)

Hallo liebe Angler,
ich unternehme nächstes Jahr einen Trip an den See Bunn mich würde mal interessieren welche Erfahrungen ihr mit dem See gemacht habt. Zander und Hecht sind unsere Zielfische und wir werden im August dort hinreisen habt ihr irgendwelche Tipps? ist der See eine Reise wert? 
danke schon mal im voraus für die Rückmeldungen 


ich bin neu und hoffe hier an der richtigen Adresse zu sein


----------



## Mort (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hecht/Zander am See Bunn in Schweden*

Hallo *,

"Bunn" ist etwas unpräzise, da der See in 3 recht unterschiedliche Teile gegliedert ist (Nord, Mitte, Süd).
Norden: zerklüftet mit vielen Inseln, Buchten (Keine Erfahrungen unsererseits);
Mitte: Badewanne mit vglw. wenigen Inseln (Barsch und Hecht sehr gut; Zander? Keine Ahnung),
Süden: mit Stand 2011 nicht mit der Lizenz für Nord und Mitte beangelbar (daher keine Erfahrungen unsererseits).

Als wir im August 2011 dort waren und den mittleren Teil beangelten, gab es, wie geschrieben, Barsch und Hecht. Fast alles spielte sich an den Strukturen ab: Inseln; Unterwasserfelsen, die bis kurz unter die Oberfläche reichen. Einige sind markiert. An denen sitzen die Einheimischen z.T. auf Hecht an. Zudem galt es, die Schwärme aus Minibarschen zu finden, die wiederum die größeren Räuber anzogen.
Ein Echolot ist sehr zu empfehlen, um die wenigen Strukturen zu finden.
Vorsicht auch vor der Krebssaison und vor den Krebsfallen an den Ufern (auch der Inseln).

Insgesamt unterscheidet sich das Angeln am Mittelteil des Bunn vermtlich auch nicht von jenem in anderen schwedischen Seen im August. 

Gruß
Mort


----------



## ANGLER1967 (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hecht/Zander am See Bunn in Schweden*

Unser Haus befindet sich genau zwischen dem nördlich und mitlleren Teil des "Bunns". Vielen Dank für die Rückmeldung, besonders interessant das man im Südteil nicht angeln darf, davon war nicht die Rede ....  Die Krebsfallen scheinen ja ein generelles Problem zusein  Aber von den Fischen klingt es ja recht positiv  (HAUPTSACHE)


----------



## Mort (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hecht/Zander am See Bunn in Schweden*



ANGLER1967 schrieb:


> Unser Haus befindet sich genau zwischen dem nördlich und mitlleren Teil des "Bunns".



Darf ich raten? Ist es das im Bild markierte bzw. das Haus oder dieses Haus?
Wir haben den Nordteil gemieden, da er uns als Ziel für ein Ruderboot zu groß und windanfällig war. Eigentlich bewegten wir uns mit dem Boot hauptsächlich im "nördlichen" Teil des Mittelteils, wenn ich das so ausdrücken darf. Da kam auch einiges an Ruderstrecke zusammen, und er schien uns windgeschützter.

Gruß Mort


----------



## ANGLER1967 (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hecht/Zander am See Bunn in Schweden*

JA, wenn es nicht dieses Haus ist, ist es zumindest eins in der Nähe mir liegt leider noch keine genaue Adresse/Beschreibung/Karte vor. Wir mieten uns vor Ort ein Boot mit 8 Ps und nehmen uns einen Elektromotor mit (hoffe das reicht an Power), da es ein wirklich großer See ist mit seinen 3 Teilseen. Hoffentlich lässt der Wind uns weitestgehend in Ruhe, sodass wir alle 3 Teile erkunden können  
Bin wirklich dankbar für die vielen Hinweise und freue mich über noch weitere


----------



## Connaught (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hecht/Zander am See Bunn in Schweden*



ANGLER1967 schrieb:


> .... besonders interessant das man im Südteil nicht angeln darf, davon war nicht die Rede ....



Hallo,
Karten für den Südteil sind ebenfalls erhältlich: http://www.bunnfiske.se/fiskekort.htm

...und mit dem 8 PS Motor kommt man gut hin. War diesen Herbst des öfteren dort und hatte auch bei starkem Wind keine Probleme.

Connaught


----------



## ANGLER1967 (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hecht/Zander am See Bunn in Schweden*

Okay das schau ich mir mal an  und wenn ich fragen darf wie waren eure/ihre Fangerfolge so? @connaught haben sie auch Zander gefangen ? 
Danke für die bisherigen Antworten


----------



## Connaught (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hecht/Zander am See Bunn in Schweden*

Hallo,

War knapp 10 mal diesen Herbst dort und habe keinen Zander gefangen. Ich hatte es allerdings auch auf Hecht abgesehen. Und Hechte habe ich gefangen, in allen Größenklassen...

Andererseits denke ich mir: Bei einem guten Zanderbestand (mengenmäßig) hätte ich zumindest mal einen als 'Beifang' haben müssen. Da gibt's auf jeden Fall bessere Gewässer in der Gegend.

Zander sind aber definitiv vorhanden!

Connaught


----------



## ANGLER1967 (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hecht/Zander am See Bunn in Schweden*

Ja denke ich auch !! naja wir sind auch hauptsächlich "Hechtfans", aber würden trotzdem gerne den einen oder anderen Zander verhaften, deswegen haben wir uns jetzt speziell fürs Zanderangeln einen Guide gemietet, berichte dann wie es mit Zander aussieht !
Schön zuwissen das wir uns um Hechte keine Sorgen machen müssen


----------



## T.Debakel (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hecht/Zander am See Bunn in Schweden*

Hallo,

auch wenn es noch lange hin ist, wünsche ich schon jetzt einen tollen Urlaub!

Über einen Bericht dazu würde ich mich sehr freuen, da mich diese Ecke von Schweden auch mal sehr reizen würde.


----------



## Connaught (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hecht/Zander am See Bunn in Schweden*



ANGLER1967 schrieb:


> deswegen haben wir uns jetzt speziell fürs Zanderangeln einen Guide gemietet



...keine schlechte Idee! Darf man erfahren, wer euch guided? Kenne nämlich den ein oder anderen (Schweden) in der Gegend. 

Dann auf alle Fälle skitfiske på er |supergri

Connaught


----------



## ANGLER1967 (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hecht/Zander am See Bunn in Schweden*

Entschuldigung für die verspätete Antwort, 
also kenne den Guide nicht beim Namen der wurde von unserem Vermieter hoch angepriesen und guided nach dem Motte: "Kein Zander über 70cm oder Hecht über 80cm, so gibts die Hälfte vom Geld wieder". Das hat uns sehr überzeugt und wir vertrauen mal dem Vermieter  
Achso für alle anderen die diesen Beitrag noch lesen sollten Krebsfallen sind kein allzu großes Problem, da sie mit Bojen immer markiert sind.
Vielen dank für die netten Urlaubswünsche  und freue mich schon berichten zu können, wie es um den See Bunn steht. 
Ich gebe dann auf Nachfrage die Stellen und Tipps selbstverständlich weiter !(aber sind noch 8 Monate hin  )


----------



## Mort (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hecht/Zander am See Bunn in Schweden*

Hallo,



ANGLER1967 schrieb:


> Achso für alle anderen die diesen Beitrag noch lesen sollten Krebsfallen sind kein allzu großes Problem, da sie mit Bojen immer markiert sind.



das sind sie größtenteils wohl, doch würde ich mich nicht darauf verlassen, dass sich die Fallen und deren Befestigungsleinen auch immer fein senkrecht unter den Bojen befinden.

Gruß
Mort


----------



## ANGLER1967 (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hecht/Zander am See Bunn in Schweden*

Ah okay deshalb die Warnung


----------



## alschy (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hecht/Zander am See Bunn in Schweden*

Hallo
 ich fahre auch ende August an den Bunn See, ich hatte vor mein glück einfach ohne Guide zu probieren. Wenn ich das hier aber lese komm ich ins grübeln. was kostet denn der Spaß ?


----------

